# Is upgrading my MacPro to a HD7950 Video Card worth it in 2018 ?



## amcliz (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi all...

I have a MacPro 12 Core (2 x 2.93 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon) Mid 2010, with 64GB RAM, 520GB SSD and
ATI Radeon HD 5870.

Attached to that computer I have a 27" Apple Cinema Display (Non Thunderbolt) using the mini DV port plus a 30" Apple Cinema Display using the DVI port.

I want to upgrade to macOS Mojave (with Metal) and keep these two monitors in my workflow.. plus also, possibly gain the option of running a fully 4K monitor using HDMI.

My original research all pointed towards the Sapphire RX580, but that doesn't support the mini DV ports and it also doesn't have a boot screen.

I then came across a recommend on live chat with OWC to go with a HD 7950. It's an old card with only 3GB of video RAM. Is this too old a spec card to get me Metal compatible and squeeze another year or so out of my old MacPro until the new version arrived in late 2019..?

What would you guys recommend and advise... all comments and suggestions most welcome.


Regards,
Anthony


----------



## nealt (Oct 7, 2018)

If you want to run Movjave there may be more involved than just the video card. Check out :

http://dosdude1.com/sierrapatch.html.

I have trtied these patches and they are tricky. I had no luck. Others have gotten it to work.

Right now I am running High Sierra in Parallels. I will try Mojave.


----------



## nealt (Feb 7, 2019)

Mojave works in Parallels but is a bit slow.


----------

